# Thesprotia graminis



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2007)

Even the nymphs are funny looking.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 13, 2007)

The ooth is funny looking too.


----------



## smasch (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello,

nice species :lol: 

where they species come from ??

best regards!

Sascha


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 21, 2007)

They are native to the american south.


----------

